# ACCESS Update Werte aus 2. Tabelle holen



## Deletemaster (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine "grosse" Adress-Tabelle
in dieser sind zum teil doppelte Einträge (in einigen Feldern)
d.h. Ausser dem Vornamen sind die Feldinhalte identisch. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Vorwahl+Telefonnummer als eindeutige ID benannt.
Per DISTINCT habe ich nun die Eindeutige ID's in eine 2. Tabelle geladen.
Anschliessend möchte ich die "restlichen" Daten aus der 1. Tabelle in die 2.Tabelle laden.

Meine Idee sieht so aus, funktioniert aber leider nicht:
UPDATE [tabelle2]
SET [tabelle2].feld2=[tabelle1].feld2
WHERE [tabelle2].feld1=[tabelle1].feld1

Könnt ihr mir bitte meinen Denfehler zeigen?
Danke


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Mai 2005)

Morgen,

probiers doch mal damit:


```
UPDATE Tabelle SET Feld = (SELECT Feldxy FROM Tabellexy WHERE ID = 0815) WHERE ID = 0815
```


----------

